# my digits



## conmihupa (Apr 6, 2006)

CUKayakgirl it was a pleasure to meet you at the take out the other day. Let's fire it up together sometime, and let's get some other gals there too. I know you all are out there, I just never see you ladies. Anyone up for meeting for a midweek evening run on Gore give me a call 
(970) 291 1114
Sarah


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey Sarah!
Awesome!
I have class on Wed all day, sucky.
I could probably head up there this weekend though.

Nice meeting you, I was super excited to see other girls up there.

Christine

720-272-7970


----------



## mgk (May 31, 2006)

Hey Christine and Sarah 
do you want to go this weekend? Saturday?
-Mariah
(301) 980-2663


----------



## conmihupa (Apr 6, 2006)

I would love to go Saturday girls! Somebody call me and we'll make a plan! Mariah you lent me your life jacket the other day and saved me from a drunken afternoon of no kayaking while waiting to go home. You're the best


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey ladies!
I was talking to Dave Frank and we are trying to rally a crew for sunday. Dave and I were thinking around 12ish....I am still not so solid...at all, on Gore. So I kind of need a guide that is will to let me follow them like a puppy down the safe lines, sunday I got a little shaken up after getting eaten in a big hole and yes...I actually swam ( swim #5 in 3 years) .eeeek! 

I might be down for sat as well, There is talk of monday too...holy Gore!

Christine


----------



## mgk (May 31, 2006)

Yes I plan to make a long weekend out of it! I'll be at the put-in at noon on Sunday.
Sarah, I'm down for Saturday. Anyone else? Noon at the put-in?
Christine, maybe you can find somebody to come along on Saturday who knows the lines really well. I'd appreciate that too!


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

OMG grad school is so boring, what would I do w/o the buzz.

Mariah, I will ask around for Sat.


----------



## conmihupa (Apr 6, 2006)

I forgot that I have a family function on Sat but I am up for Sunday...noon for sure right, at the put-in? I have been down Gore a hundred times so don't worry about knowing the lines


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey Sarah,
sounds good! eeeek! I am excited!


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

Sarah,
Damn girl you are sick.... All the A1 crew was impressed. So if you make it down this way you should teach me how to roll, I get way to impatient with the guys(and vice versa), and ps how did you do 5 years of testasterone central at a1?


----------



## conmihupa (Apr 6, 2006)

Jen I would love to teach you how to roll. I don't know when I will be in the Fort but you should give me a call and maybe I can get a ride over there and we could kill it in the pool at least. It was good to see you guys the other day. Sorry I couldn't see you guys run tunnel, hope no one fell out. To answer your question about A1, I didn't at the time, realize that I had any other choice :wink: Talk to you soon?

Christine and Mariah I fell asleep in the back of the truck and missed you guys at the put-in that Sunday...what a goof...can I get a raincheck ladies??


----------



## mgk (May 31, 2006)

Sarah-
Want to go on Saturday?
-Mariah


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

ya,
Mariah and I will be up there on Sat. 
We are not too sure on a time yet.

-Christine


----------



## conmihupa (Apr 6, 2006)

I would love to go Saturday...I am gonna invite a couple other girls who have never run down before so if they were to come it might be better if we went earlier than later. I realize I don't have to drive as far so you ladies let me know. 
Sarah


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

More girls!
Do you know how cool that would be? 

So we have like atleast 5 with us right now, and one that has never run it (plus me... I am still kind of ify on some parts). 
I think we would be good with doing it on the early side. 10 at the takeout seems like a usual time (dont quote me for that though).

I will call you and Mariah to get a final time.

eeeeek!


----------

